
Former Supreme Court judge gives a critique of the Government's lockdown - mrfusion
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-8281007/Former-Supreme-Court-judge-LORD-SUMPTION-gives-withering-critique-Governments-lockdown.html
======
IAmEveryone
> But the lockdown is without doubt the greatest interference with personal
> liberty in our history.

Previous crises in British history included forced conscription and dropping
you over Nazi Germany on a 1940s parachute. That would seem to interfere with
personal liberty at least as much as being asked to avoid orgies and the
suffering that is no football on TV.

> To say that life is priceless and nothing else counts is just empty
> rhetoric.

Which is why nobody is saying that.

> Life is a family celebration with children and grandchildren. Life is
> companionship, an arm around one's back, laughter or tears shared at less
> than two metres. These things are not just optional extras. They are life
> itself.

Now who's engaging in empty rhetorical flourishes?

